# Free parts (Just pay shipping)



## vroom_skies

Hey all,
Thought I would throw up a few parts that I don't have a need for.
All I ask is that you pay actual shipping costs.
Looking to ship it as one lot.

- Hauppauge WinTV 34132 (used)
- Zalman Socket 1366 Clip Kit (new)
- 12" blue cold cathode (used)
- Laptop DVD-Rom AMHR602U000-YDM (used)

I'll find more part as I go along.

Feel free to send me PMs or post here.
Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99

*Trolling with useless post*


----------



## byteninja2

Honastly, I think its a little rude to say you have the rights to choose who to give the parts to, we know that. It was useless saying that, and sounded kind of mean. There. I stood up to you, so can I have the parts, pretty please, with a cherry on top? I have $8, i will give you all of it.


----------



## claptonman

I know you said all in one lot...
But I'm really interested only in that temp display... I'd throw in an extra $5 for it.


----------



## vroom_skies

byteninja2 said:


> Honastly, I think its a little rude to say you have the rights to choose who to give the parts to, we know that. It was useless saying that, and sounded kind of mean. There. I stood up to you, so can I have the parts, pretty please, with a cherry on top? I have $8, i will give you all of it.


Hate to say it, but you'll have a hard time in life with that attitude.
I stated what I did so that members wouldn't assume it's a first come first serve type deal. I feel the right should be mine (which it is) to do what I wish with my old parts.

Based upon your post, the parts would sooner make it into the trash then to Columbia, MO. 



claptonman said:


> I know you said all in one lot...
> But I'm really interested only in that temp display... I'd throw in an extra $5 for it.



I'd really rather keep it as a lot matey, shipping is a pain and I'd like to do it only once. The temp display was included as a freebie in a build I did way back when, it's nothing to write home about.


----------



## claptonman

All right, its just the only thing that jumped out at me worth having.

When you figure out the total shipping, though, I might be interested.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vroom_skies said:


> Hey all,
> Thought I would throw up a few parts that I don't have a need for.
> All I ask is that you pay actual shipping once I find it out. If you wanted to throw in a little extra so that I could buy a 16GB sd card, that would be awesome.
> Looking to ship it as one lot. I reserve the right to choose who I want to give the parts to.
> 
> - Hauppauge WinTV 34132 (used)
> - Zalman Socket 1366 Clip Kit (new)
> - Intel P4 1.7ghz (used)
> - AMD stock 939 cooler (bottom needs to be lapped) (used)
> - MSI Cross Fire bridge (new)
> - Targus 4 port USB2 hub (used)
> - Asus PCI bracket sata interface (external to internal) (used)
> - 12" blue cold cathode (used)
> - Internal floppy drive (used)
> - Three 128MB stick of desktop ram (sdram) (used)
> - Two 128MB sticks of laptop ram (ddr & sdram) (used)
> - 5.25" front panel temp display (used)
> - HP Broadcom 54G laptop wifi card (used)
> - 3Com 10/100 NIC (used)
> 
> I'll find more part as I go along.
> 
> Feel free to send me PMs or post here.
> Thanks



How much shipping for these three?


----------



## Darren

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> How much shipping for these three?




I think you missed the part where he said he wants everything in a lot. Together. No piecing out stuff.


----------



## vroom_skies

claptonman said:


> All right, its just the only thing that jumped out at me worth having.
> 
> When you figure out the total shipping, though, I might be interested.


I'm guessing it will be in the range of 8.00-14.00, that just a guess though. I can't image it being anymore then that.



Dragunov IV 424 said:


> How much shipping for these three?


Looking to keep it as a lot.



Denther said:


> I think you missed the part where he said he wants everything in a lot. Together. No piecing out stuff.


Right you are.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

How much shipping all together?


----------



## Geoff

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> How much shipping all together?


Depends where it's going.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Mikado michigan.


----------



## konsole

WRXGuy1 said:


> Depends where it's going.




This stuff wont fit in a USPS small flate rate box, but these are options...

USPS medium flat rate box - $11.35
USPS large flat rate box - $15.45

both come in 2 different sizes and have a "flat rate" no matter were it goes in the United States and as long as its under 70 lbs, and USPS provides the box.


----------



## vroom_skies

My guess is that shipping would be no more then $15.
I'm not going to pack it up, bring it to the post office and get a quote only to have you back out.
So if you're fine with the $15 (most likely less) then it's yours.


----------



## dmullen1994

If you decide to part anything out, i would like to have the blue cathode.


----------



## vroom_skies

First post updated.


----------



## byteninja2

I could really use the blue cathode, for my blue themed build.


----------



## vroom_skies

Well I plan on just putting the stuff in a flat rate package that would run 5 bucks.
How about you just take it all and do what ya wish with the other parts.


----------



## byteninja2

I call it first!!!


----------



## vroom_skies

Sure that's fine.
Sent you a PM.


----------



## vroom_skies

These are still up for grabs.


----------



## byteninja2

Yeah, sorry, I can't take them.


----------



## funkysnair

Edit

Sorry I just realised you edited first post
Free bump

Ken


----------

